# Xinyou Filter



## sunny21

Hey how is this filter? 

please suggest 

aquarium bio filter - Detailed info for aquarium bio filter,aquarium sponge filter,aquarium bio filter,xy-280 on Alibaba.com


----------



## whiteslate

um you have to buy 3000 so i would not buy it


----------

